# Smok TFV4 Coils



## 6ghost9 (2/11/15)

I am just wondering if there are any vendors planning on bringing in all the wonderful coils Smok released with the TFV4? When I bought it I though it would be awesome, and the tri and quad coils are amazing but the juice consumption is crazy. So long story short...

Is anyone planning on bringing in any more of the range or is it time to find a new tank I can afford to run?


----------



## Frostbite (2/11/15)

Try the dual rebuildable coil, should be lighter on juice.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lim (2/11/15)

We have the S6, R2 and clapton rebuildable coil coming, should arrive this week if customs are not giving us shit. 
Stock Clapton will be delayed to next batch

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lim (5/11/15)

The coils are here now, can check the forum later for prices.


----------



## Lim (7/11/15)

You must try the S6 coil! they are amazing! But It will be even more heavier on juice


----------



## Dirk (11/11/15)

Hi 6ghost9...
We also just received stock of the Titanium's, N2 air (nickel) and a few sextuple.. We also have the dual rba in stock now too. Will update our website soon with more details.. 

Sent "mobile" from my SGS6 via Tapatalk...


----------



## KimVapeDashian (11/11/15)

Dirk said:


> Hi 6ghost9...
> We also just received stock of the Titanium's, N2 air (nickel) and a few sextuple.. We also have the dual rba in stock now too. Will update our website soon with more details..
> 
> Sent "mobile" from my SGS6 via Tapatalk...



Please update soon  grr


----------

